# Reproduction Radio- FYI



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.now offers a VERY stock looking radio for 1966 (same as 67 almost) & 69-72 GTOs also has MP3,CD,and XM inputs. Looks real nice but is expensive!!!!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

No direct link but I think your talking about part number M185U for $637.00!!!! For that price you would be better off and save 200-250 and send your unit in to have it modified with new guts to have am/fm with an RCA input. Mine ran me ~400 to have the original modified.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's $579 from the manufacturer...still looks nice but I am wary of the sound quality...


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I had that radio (pt M185U) in my 67 I used to have. I was very happy with it. Also bought new repo speakers. Very easy to scan channels, add presets, plug in an ipod. It is expensive, but worth it to me. Good sound.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THANKS ! I thought it was a totally new product. nice to get some feedback!


----------

